# Music To Be Buried By



## Grave Tone Productions (Feb 1, 2012)

With Halloween fastly approaching, Grave Tone Productions has introduced a new blend of music featuring ambient horror metal. Described as "breathtakingly original" by Dread Central, if you're a fan of John Carpenter, Pantera and experimental music, this royalty free offering may be just what you're haunt needs this Halloween. Give them DEATH...IN STEREO!

http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/music-to-be-buried-by/id475561324


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Awesome! Reminds me a lot of the "Oculus Infernum" album by Van Helsing's Curse.


----------



## Grave Tone Productions (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks man! I appreciate it....!


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Keep up the great work! I appreciate anyone who tries to keep the Halloween spirit alive.


----------

